# What an Enjoyable Hoot of a movie -Nice Guy- Bad Boy theme... I had no idea !



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Me & my husband went to the $1 theater today to see "Crazy Stupid Love" . I seen Ryan Gosling was in it -so I jumped . (The sappy Notebook)

I had no idea in the world it was about a *Nice guy *who, as often happens in mid life, the wife gets bored, has a fling with a co-worker.....he is devestated , starts hanging out in the bar loosing his mind -meets up with this *BAD BOY *who picks up the chicks with his confident charm -got that whole "mystery method" down I am sure -- who feels sorry for him, sees him & love as truly pathetic & teaches him how to *MAN UP *...does he want the challenge! 

Oh was this movie funny! :rofl::rofl: 

Loved it ! A very comical take on these very important issues. Also glad to see a little balance.... as in the end, the Bad boy is seeking advice from the Nice Guy -new territory for him- he is all screwed up once he found himself in love. But I won't give the plot away, sure glad I didn't know it today, I was laughing out of my seat. :rofl: 

Official Crazy, Stupid, Love Trailer - YouTube

.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sounds interesting! Thanks for the info!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Sounds interesting! Thanks for the info!


This movie is likely for rent right now, as when they hit the $1 theater, they generally are- I am always late on seeing the "new" movies out. 

I would like to see more movies with this type of theme. Not sure how I find a list for something like that. 

All I could find was this Top Ten “Man Up” Movies | Fandomania (a list of classics).


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

While it kept me interested, I usually enjoy offbeat comedies but this one didn't really have me laughing much and I don't think its because of my BH perspective (though there were a few small triggers that made me a bit sad). I mostly thought it had potential, and could almost imagine the writers getting a lot of their material from this very website. It started out real, lost its realism about half way through, ending just didn't seem cohesive...

For a hilarious, trigger free movie about NG/BB I loved the movie _Zookeeper_, as immature as it was!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Other movies in this vein:

Hitch - also has Kevin James and features Will Smith as a reformed NG/Geek

On Hulu - My Own Worst Enemy, has Christian Slater that plays a dude with two personalities ... and he is amazing.
One is a NG family man. The other personality is a badass covert agent.

And if you REALLY want to go for broke ... rent 'A History of Violence'


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Deejo said:


> And if you REALLY want to go for broke ... rent 'A History of Violence'


Own it, love it. And it doesn't have the word violence in it for nothing.

I love the quandary that Maria Bello's character wrestles with in that she is both attracted to and repulsed by each of the personalities of her husband. (Viggo Mortenson)

The "taking her on the stairs" scene was a mystery to my wife, but was very clear to me as to what was going on in her mind. Good flick on several levels.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Fight Club

And did SA say the movie was a real "Hoot?"

Don't hear that very often!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I disagree with the theme of the movie, too much "nice guy" "bad boy" stereotypes, but I do like the fact of message; That a nice guy has good things as well as the bad boy that can help maintain a marriage. But all in all... LOL!!!

Especially the trailer and Steve Carrell's entrance into the bar haha xD


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> Fight Club
> 
> And did SA say the movie was a real "Hoot?"
> 
> Don't hear that very often!


I probably say alot of strange things, I live out in the sticks with no neighbors. Deers & the occassion family of turkeys walking in a line is our visitors, plus we don't go out much. I am hickish for sure , some of my expressions come from my Grandmother who has been gone for 22 yrs.

I LOVED Fight Club, and of coarse I am an big Edward Norton fan. 

We did see ZooKeeper. If Ryan Goslng had the starring role, I am sure I would have eaten it up . My kids enjoyed it alot. 

Appreciate all the movie suggestions, when we re-subscribe to Netflix, I am going to pick some of those up.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Own it, love it. And it doesn't have the word violence in it for nothing.
> 
> I love the quandary that Maria Bello's character wrestles with in that she is both attracted to and repulsed by each of the personalities of her husband. (Viggo Mortenson)
> 
> The "taking her on the stairs" scene was a mystery to my wife, but was very clear to me as to what was going on in her mind. Good flick on several levels.


Yep. Love the movie. Great cast.

And yeah, the difference between the "You're the best man I know ..." love scene and the scene on the stairs is really something. 

Good stuff. Makes me wanna go put the boot to some dude's trachea ...


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

Crazy Stupid Love...never even saw it advertised. The trailer looked great. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Watched Crazy Stupid Love last night with H and we both loved it. Just enough eye candy, just enough humor, just enough reality and I thought the casting was great. Perfect movie at the perfect time for us. Thanks for the recommend, I wasn't at all interested in it when I saw the quick advertisements for it when it first came out.

We liked Zookeeper also. Very edge of too much stupid humor for me, but still liked it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Ah, glad you put in the important plot element of wife cheating. I hate surprise triggers when we watch a movie.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

Saw the trailer, and, like Lon, asa BH, did not like the justification for the wife's cheating " I should have fought for you".
Eh, no. You should be willing to fight to protect your wife. But, not to have her keep her panties on for other guys.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Arnold said:


> Saw the trailer, and, like Lon, asa BH, did not like the justification for the wife's cheating " I should have fought for you".
> Eh, no. You should be willing to fight to protect your wife. But, not to have her keep her panties on for other guys.


You are kinda putting words in my mouth, but yeaj I partially agree with you about the justification for her affair. I was ready for this because I read movie discussions for this one before watching it, I think what is sort of interesting about the ambiguous ending is that a lot of movie comments suggested they reconciled at the end and were going to get back together, whereas I and possibly a couple others looked at it and saw it was just acceptance, it was an open ending that sort of alludes to friendship between ex-spouses.

It was alteast a slightly less fluffy ending than movies such as "The Story of Us" where it all turns up roses after a little harship. I also think, because of my perspective (having my W express early on her desire to always be my closest friend after divorce) that this movie does try to absolve some of the responsibility, or ignore the real consequences of the adultering spouse. I guess the message was that life could be whatever you choose - something that really peaved my W when she was telling me how unhappy she was (before her affairs) and I was trying to be her emotional support (a big fail on my part I guess, but how else does one actually ever move past constant sadness?)


----------

